# Super A (Industrial) attach point strength???



## acepilot (May 28, 2004)

I am making up a snow plow mount that will have a set of rails attach to my belly mower mount under the rear axle and have them go straight forward under the tractor and stick out approx 2 feet in front of the tractor where the plow will mount to. I will have chains coming from the hydraulic arm to raise/lower the plow. I am concerned about sideways movement, having only one set of solid attachment points at the rear of the tractor. I noticed there are two cast mounting lugs right behind the steering box. I assume these were for belly cultivators, etc. If I attach pivoting steel bars there, will the casting be strong enough to take any side load or will they snap off (and ultimately bum me out!) ???

Scott


----------



## acepilot (May 28, 2004)

*Drawing of proposed stabilizing arm*

Couldn't attach 2 photos to first post. Here is what I would like to attach to the implement attach points. Poor drawing, but you get the basic idea...

Scott


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Will your plow blade have a spring trip to absorb the sudden shock load of hitting an immoveable object? I know we all plan never to hit such things, but they hide so well under the snow. If yes, then I would probably feel safe in bolting up as you plan. Otherwise, I'd worry about snapping them off.


----------



## acepilot (May 28, 2004)

*reply to bontai joe...*

I would feel safe about hitting hidden objects straight on since I will probably be plowing in 2nd gear which is pretty slow speed and the shock should be taken by the plow rails, straight back to the very solid attach point where my belly mower attaches. What I am most worried about is any sideways load on those attach points. I'm going to give it a try...worst case scenario is I cry after it snaps. I mean, is the tractor worth having if it can't do no work??

:dazed: 

Scott


----------



## pgo12 (Nov 23, 2004)

your pins look like a weak point. i put a bar through the front cultivator supports. then drops down on each side of plow. its really sturdy. ill try to post a picture for you later. pg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

No matter how slow, I would alwasy have some type of a blade trip setup on a snow blade. Eaven a chunk of ice can send you over the top of the tractor.


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

acepilot:

I know this might be kinda late, but better late than never.

Your idea is pretty sound. Don't worry too much about the sideways motion - it WILL be minimal.

Check out pics 6-10 I think at this link:

Rudi's Snow Plow

This is a pick of my original snow plow blade setup. The actual working drawings for this blade is also on the server at this link:

Rudi's Snow Plow Drawings

This would have been year number three plowing snow with this blade. Here in New Brunswick we gets our fair share of snow I can tell you! It works well.

Next year however, I will be using my Cub-54 upgraded to a 54A for most grading and snowplowing duties.

Oh as for the trip mechanism --- just take your time. No need to plow snow in 3rd or 4th gear. 2nd is more than fast enough - at least on Ellie...


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Rudi,

How are you doing? Great to see you back!!! 



:spinsmile


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

WELCOME BACK RUDI :thumbsup: Hopr your doing great.


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Andy, Jody and all:

Doing fine - well as good as can be expected. They cracked me open like a walnut - did 6 bypasses....

Everyday gets a lot better although there are days when it don't quite feel that way. One othere good thing came out of this, I lost 30 lbs while in hospital. Maybe that is why the food is so bad - so you can lose weight  

Have to hug my pillow for another 4 weeks for sure - maybe 4 more after that, but the docs will let me know by then. Limited to 5 lbs and that is tops. Have to walk a lot - which is kinda hard on my knees since most of the cartilage is gone, but it is also getting easier day by day. Up to a mile now!

The biggest thing is the fear I guess of breaking the wires holding my chest together. Break them and I am back in the hospital which is where I do not want to go.

Great to be back. Boy, sure missed the forums!

Will check in every couple days or so. Computer time is still limited to 30 minutes at a time or so - so it will take a while to get all caught up!

Cheers


----------



## acepilot (May 28, 2004)

*Thanks Rudi!*

Corcerning the plow plans, yes, BETTER LATE THAN NEVER!!

I've decided on a little better way to mount the stabilizing arms...there is a square hole just ahead of the cultivator tabs that goes through the entire assembly. A 1.5" solid steel bar about 14" long will slide through and provide an attach point...

I am using 2" square tubing (would have like to use 2.5" square tube, but the price of steel is outrageous)...20 feet of 2.5" would have been about $70 (US Dollars). Ouch...

Thanks again for the ideas!

Scott


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Great to see you back Rudi!!*....I had 4 bypasses back in late April and it does get better...I was back to work in mid June...nothing physical mind you. Right now I'm at about 90% back...Hang in there buddy:thumbsup:


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Randy:

Wow!

I guess I am in good company then 

Oh, I also quit puffin on the cancer sticks, so that helps a lot. I am looking forward to getting better.

For the last few days, our daily walks have increased to a mile, so that isn't too bad considering the surgery was on Dec 7/04 and it has only been a month. Em makes sure I gets me excersise 

I heard that it could be up to a year or more to recover completely, if that ever is the case. But, I do know that there is going to be a few lifestyle changes for me to get used to......

Scotty:

I would like to think on the tool bar mount idea for a bit okay. Remember that the Cub's castings could break and one of the main weak spots in the front end casting is just above the tool bar mounts.

I would be afraid of too much shock should you hit something hard and come to a sudden stop. If you really want to control the sideways motion, wait a bit. I am also in the process of doing up some working drawings on parts for the Cub-54 and 54A Leveling and Grader Blade. Other fellows on the FarmallCub Forum are also doing drawings on parts that they have fabricated. It may be much easier and cheaper to fabricate a setup similar to the Cub-54 or 54A.

Let me know ifn you are interested.


----------



## acepilot (May 28, 2004)

Well, I got the basic frame tack welded yesterday as the temps here weren't unbearable like the last week or two previous. I have the bar made up to go through the square hole that I suspect was used as an attach point for some belly mounted implements such as the cultivator. It looks to have adeqaute strength for what I will be doing. I will be taking it easy anyhow with slow speeds and a careful eye...

When I get it done, I'll post a picture or two...

Scott
"Acepilot"


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Scott:

Ifn you have the time, pics and sketches would be useful. Improvements, modifications, new designs are always welcome for this type of equipment.


----------



## acepilot (May 28, 2004)

Spook,
IF it works, I will sketch up (and/or photos) what I built and post it here. If it doesn't work, I will die of embarrassment and shame 

Scott


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Na no embarrassment. Just teaching the next guy, about what not to do.


----------



## Elky (Aug 14, 2004)

*reply on what not to do*

when i read the what not to do reply the flags went up,i could make a killing selling a book on that I been screwing things up for years and could have been making money at it all along.I'd like to see the pictures also as i've got a plan in my head for a front end plow that rises and lowers from the three point hitch,sort-of a pivot point in the middle under side of the tractor.The plow in the back of the tractor is hard on the neckand its hooked up direct to the axle housing,the blade usualy jumps over anything hardatleast it has so far,good luck with the project,ELKY


----------

